# Tarmac frame choices



## Jman2224 (Jun 13, 2009)

Hello all

I’ve been riding a 2005 Roubaix Pro for the past 6 years – a recent crash left my bike unsafe to ride. I really like Specialized and am looking to upgrade to a Tarmac frame, while reusing my new Dura-ace 7950 group (will I have any problems with the crank install?) and old wheels (1500 miles). 

I have been thinking of four different options:
1.	2011 Tarmac Pro SL3 – Fact IS 10r
2.	2011 S-Works SL3 – Fact IS 11r
3.	2012 Tarmac Pro SL4 – Fact IS 10r
4.	2012 S-Works SL4 – Fact IS 11r

I realize there are other differences (besides SL and Fact) but I am under the belief that these explain the major ride/performance differences. (Am I wrong?) Obviously #1 is the cheapest, 2 & 3 are about the same and 4 is almost $1,000 more than 2 or 3.

Are there significant differences in performance between the 4 options listed above?

Given the costs of the options above, does one of the options stand clearly above the others? 

Are these options so close in performance that I should just consider price only?

Just so you know a little about my riding preferences, I like to ride fast (though I don’t race, nor am I very fast), I would like the bike to have a little more agility and acceleration, I am 61, and before the wreck I was riding about 150 miles per week.

This is the first site I have seen where there are so many people, knowledgeable about Specialized bikes. Thank you for any guidance/advice you can give me.

John


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

That's an interesting set of frame choices! I think the first thing to do would be to visit the LBS and ride a bike built up with one of those frames. The ride characteristics and maybe fit is going to be different from your Roubaix, so I think you should give one a test ride. Your idea of upgrading frame and keeping components and wheels is a good one.

In terms of performance, unless you are very demanding or very discerning I doubt that it will make any difference to you. As you go from 1 to 4 they get incrementally lighter, stiffer and allegedly better ride quality. However, in my mind I'm not sure about the correct ordering of 2 versus 3. S-Works frames are special, but the SL4 is supposedly an improvement over SL3. The 2011 S-Works SL3 is a TdF winning frame and pro riders are still riding them this year, and I suspect it comes in lighter than option 3.

There are other differences to note:

1. External cable routing, threaded BB
2. External cable routing, choice of carbon OSBB or threaded BB
3. Internal cable routing, aluminum OSBB with adapter provided
4. Internal cable routing, carbon OSBB with adapter provided

All can be made to work with Shimano DA 7950. However, you will not get all of the claimed benefits of OSBB. Some have complained of creaks and premature bearing wear with OSBB, but it seems like Specialized have worked through those problems. If you go with OSBB this will leave you other options for the future. This is a tough call.

Also internal cable routing is a potential concern. Shimano in fact do not recommend internal cable routing as it potentially adds more cable drag and there's already more cable drag because of the under-the-tape routing. There was a recent thread about a Trek owner who had hideous shifting problems because of these. These can be solved with careful and proper installation. Evidently Specialized do not think this is a problem. Internal routing is great if you think that you might go Di2/Ui2 in the future.

Other factors are cost, paint and availability. If you save $1000 or more, what else could you do with that money? Is there a paint scheme that particularly stands out to you, or one that you could never live with? Those 2011 frames are becoming harder to find, and those 2012 frames may take a while to order. If you want to be out there riding on this before the end of the riding season, you should check on this with your dealer.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

First and foremost, test ride before deciding. IMO/E Tarmacs have distinctly different (handling) personalities than Roubaix's, so even riding a lower end model will give you a sense of the differences in handling. All Tarmacs now share the same geo. 

Also IMO/E, as you go up the ladder in CF 'quality', the strength to weight ratio rises, so framesets are designed to be both stiffer and lighter. Based on my perceptions from riding my '08 Comp and '11 Pro, I'm not a believer that ride quality improves (although I don't think it degrades, either). Also, FWIW, the weight differences (about 2 lbs.) translate into no difference in performance, and I've ridden both under comparable conditions on similar routes to be able to make that statement. Others experiences may vary.

OSBB wouldn't be a concern to me, because I've yet to find substantive evidence that it makes one iota of difference in efficiency or performance. Riders will tell you they 'feel' a difference, but that (IMO) isn't tangible evidence.

Internal cable routing IMO is nothing more than aesthetics and does have the potential to degrade shifting, but in this price range if it's something that appeals to you, so be it.

Honestly, unless you're a powerful rider I don't think you'd tell any difference between any of the bikes on your list, so assuming a good fit and you liking the handling of Tarmacs, I'd suggest staying with the 2011 Pro.


----------



## The Mountaineer (Nov 11, 2010)

The 2011 Tarmac Pro SL3 – Fact IS 10r will be hard to beat. Under $2,000 this may be a good option leaving plenty of money left over for any new components/gear you may want. Be sure to test ride the bikes the Tarmac feels much different from the Roubaix. 

...btw if we are talking $4000 framesets maybe you should take a look at the Venge Pro


----------



## Jman2224 (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow! Thanks for the detailed responses.

Sounds like the Roubaix & Tarmac may be more different than I thought – the Roubaix is the first and only road bike I have ridden in the last 35 years. The test ride is going to have to wait – along with the frame damage I also dislocated my shoulder and tore 3 of the 4 tendons in my rotator cuff; surgery is scheduled this Monday AM and expected recovery time is 6 to 9 months. I had planned on having the bike built and ready for me as soon as I was able to ride. (I recently had a BG refit on the Roubaix and I thought we could use that data to build the Tarmac and then tweak the fit when I was able to ride.) 

Since, I am not a “discerning rider” it seems that the performance of each of my 4 choices will be similar enough that I wouldn’t notice the difference. Given that choice 1 is the least expensive, doesn’t have internal cable routing and works well with DA it seems that if I do go with a Tarmac I should go with choice 1, if I can get it. I do like the black & blue 2011 Pro and the 2011 S Works black & red.

Thanks again for the thorough and quick responses. I just can’t bear to think of waiting 6 to 9 months to begin building a new bike. Well, back to the drawing board.


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

In experience test riding, the Roubaix and Tarmac are about as different as day and night. Maybe a bit exaggerated but definitely quite different in terms of comfort.


----------



## ptt127 (Apr 12, 2010)

If you are the original owner of your Roubaix, can you get a discount on a new frame via the Specialized crash replacement program?

Crash replacement program


----------



## Jman2224 (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info on the crash program - i'll contact Specialized to see what the possible value of the return would be.


----------



## drewmcg (Sep 19, 2005)

This is an older thread, but for anyone who stumbles across it (as I just did), the geometries of the SL3 and SL4 are substantially different--at least in the headtube length (2 cm diff. in the size 61 I am ordering). Since I am not racer, I opted for the SL3 because I wanted the less aggressive/taller headtube. I would think that a 61-year-old coming from a Roubaix would want the same.


----------



## armadillo (Nov 23, 2005)

Jman2224 said:


> Thanks for the info on the crash program - i'll contact Specialized to see what the possible value of the return would be.


What bike did you end up getting?
How is recovery going?
Hope you are back out on the roads!


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Be careful about availability and take it into consideration. 

Im on month three of a wait for a warranty replacement and Specialized has ZERO clue on when I can expect my new frame to be delivered.


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, 3 month wait on a warranty. Mine only took 2 weeks for the frame to come in and they got the color that I wanted. I would go back to your LBS and find out what is the deal. 

When the LBS logs into the Specialized site, they can see what is available for purchase. They cannot see what is available for warranty replacement, but a simple phone call will get them that information.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

John,

Like you, I'm 60 and just went from a Roubaix Expert to a S-Works SL3. Not that I didn't like the Roubaix, I just needed to experience the Tarmac. I like to ride fast (it's all relative) and while I don't compete, I always seek my personal best, which I track on Strava from my Garmin 500. 

The Tarmac is a bit more responsive and is lighter. I'm not enough of a rider to have these factors be a big deal to me, but I still notice and appreciate them. I researched the SL3 & 4 and s-works differences, and they are small. I didn't expect to be able to detect the differences and bought the new one because of the uniqueness of it, and because I can. I think I will miss the Roubaix on longer rides for the comfort it afforded. That is the most noticeable. I'm enjoying the new experience, and of course, the bling factor! 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/specialized/new-bumble-bee-build-271756.html


----------



## Jman2224 (Jun 13, 2009)

I haven’t purchased a bike yet – I still can’t raise my arm to reach the handlebar. The doctor insists that I shouldn’t even ride the trainer yet. I have spent some time thinking about the choice I will make. I believe I will choose either the S-Works SL3 Roubaix or the Tarmac SL4 Pro. I need to ride both. My heart wants the Tarmac but, my body may want the Roubaix. I too am concerned that I won’t be as comfortable on the Tarmac –can’t wait till I can ride each. Doc says maybe June!!!


----------



## hefeweizan (Jan 28, 2009)

Get well...look forward to seeing how this turns out...


----------



## Jman2224 (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks! Just got back from the doctor and he said I can now ride the trainer. Not a moment too soon, as I have gained 40 lb since August 11. Still going to therapy 2 times a week and he is expecting I will make significant improvement over the next 3-4 months.


----------



## Jman2224 (Jun 13, 2009)

Finally got a bike. Not the Tarmac but the Roubaix -- wasn't comfortable with the Tarmac. The Dr wants me to wait (maybe 2 - 6 weeks ) before I can ride outside but, will ride inside today. Here is a picture ( I know the stem points to the sky but hopefully this will change as I get back in shape)



Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## drewmcg (Sep 19, 2005)

dig those sexy dogleg seat stays . . .


----------

